# Any Afro carribeans/ black africans ttc & due to start ivf this jan~



## olga2424 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi ladies , Am so glad i have come across this site as its full of so much love and support. 
This is my story, am 34 yrs and of African decent. My Dp is 35. Been together for 10 yrs and we have been ttc for 2 yrs, Dp has 2 kids from a previous marriage.  
Initially i was convinced that it was me  with the problem and because of my background, infertility is always seen as a woman's problem not the man's. Dp has already got 2 kids so i decided to go to my GP and have all the relevant tests done and to my surprise  they all came back normal. GP advised me to have dp   guys tested and results were not very good, poor motility, morphology.
GP referred us to see the OB at st. Heliers hospital which took nearly 6 months and when we finally so her not much was done other than being put on the NHS waiting list, she also prescribed me clomid which i was not very keen on taking as i felt it was not going to do much.
The research i had done on the net stated that clomid does not work if there is problems with the sperm (Male factor). Dp convinced me and suggested we give it a try and to my surprise i got a   on the first try of clomid, i could not believe what i was looking at  , that was the most beautiful hpt covered in pee.
On 4/09/07 my world came crashing down when i miscarried   and i cried my self to sleep for weeks, could not understand why something i wanted so bad and eventually i got was taken away from me.. I  had a D/C and bled for about a week,  after that i dint have a period for nearly 9 weeks and kept thinking may be i was pregas again, i got very depressed to the point of cutting my self off from my family and friends or even face friends who had kids or pregnant. As the days got by, i felt better.
Eventually AF arrived on the 09/11/07 and felt i was starting to be in control of my cycles again, went back to the OB for a scan to make sure every thing was in good working order and she suggested i go for IVF/ ICSI  at st heliers hospital.
She also advised me to see if my GP can prescribe the meds and i can pay for the treatment to help cut down the costs.
My GP accepted to help with the meds but later on changed his tune when he saw how much the drugs would cost   as he had put my hopes up. decided i had had enough with clinics in London with all there extortionate rates of IVF and went on the net searching for clinics abroad.
Found a clinic in Denmark ( Dernfert), i travelled there last week for a consultation and was very impressed with how clean and professional they were but the only down side was they didn't have a package that included the hotel and it was going to be very expensive for me.
Finally i found  a clinic in turkey called jinemed  hospital on the net. Due to fly out on the 10/01/08 for a consultation with Dr, climbel in the hope that i can start my first cycle  on the 18/01/08. Is there any one who is due to start next month so we can be cycle buddies? Will be very great full for any info plus advise as am new to IVF. This is my journey and  Babydust Babydust Babydust to all the lovely ladies.
Olga


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Olga   
I am sorry youve had such a struggle already, I hope that by joining us here you will soon have some buddies to help you through the next stages on this rollercoaster, I too had a MC after concieving a miracle baby and that pain is something I dont wish on anyone  
There are a few places here on FF you will want to check out and maybe post on, so just Jump right in, including a thread for jinemed in the tx abroad section.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

For Cycle buddies - 
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

Pregnancy loss 
CLICK HERE

Forget me not -~A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

Dealing with Step children & TTC ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Welcome Olga, I think many if not most of us know exactly how you feel but this site is a godsend. 
Try this thread for people who also cycle at Jinimed in Turkey
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=357.0
You can find it on the main page under international then Turkey.
Wishing you all the luck in the world
Jxx


----------



## JUNIOR (Dec 13, 2007)

Hiya, welcome to FF, you will feel right at home very soon, I have only been a member for 1 month, good luck with your treatment


----------



## olga2424 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Dizzi squirrel, jinty and juniour, thank you so much for the wrm wellcome and am hoping i can get to make new friends here ..
olga


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.

We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE



For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Olga, welcome to fertility friends. 

I think you have already posted on the Jan / Feb New Year Miracles cycle buddies thread so I hope you have found the ladies there welcoming and supportive. 

Wishing you loads of luck. 

C~x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, You have come to the right place for support, information, advice and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

HUggles
Nikki


----------



## olga2424 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all, thank you so much for the replies.... must admit this site is a god send   to all. olga


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lovely to meet you in chat last night - keep us posted 
I see youve become a charter member too -  if you need help just yell

~Dizzi~


----------



## olga2424 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi dizzie thanks so much for your help in the chat room as it took me a while to figure it all out. Yes i have become a charter vip now but still dont know what it all means ..... i suppose i will get used to it as i go by. Oh! dizzie, how do i place the ticker  to remind me of  the days to my ivf ? i see all the other members have it but cant seem to place mine. 
many thanks. Olga


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi
Tickers need the space in your signature, when placing the BB code to show on every post, like the pink writing
or they can be placed just on your profile, in the ticker wall.

Ticker help is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45976.0

Have you found the charter area on the main index ? its a hidden board but you should now see it.
the shop has a bit of a bug at the moment so dont get a pet yet!

Good luck.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

